
PHP 5.4.0 beta 1 released - dave1010uk
http://downloads.php.net/stas/
======
dave1010uk
The announcement doesn't appear to be on PHP.net yet but a message was posted
to PHP Internals [1] and the changelog is on pastebin [2].

If you want to give it a go, you can get fairly recent builds of PHP 5.4 for
Debian / Ubuntu from <http://apt.damz.org/>

[1] [http://marc.info/?l=php-
internals&m=131613589305249&...](http://marc.info/?l=php-
internals&m=131613589305249&w=4)

[2] <http://pastebin.com/HKwbkJkz>

